# Cristiano Ronaldo: mi piacere tornare in Inghilterra.



## Sotiris (5 Agosto 2017)

"_Non ho mai avuto alcun problema in Inghilterra, per questo mi piacerebbe tornare_", sarebbero queste le parole pronunciate da Cristiano Ronaldo, fra le altre, nella sua deposizione avanti al Giudice per l'accusa di frode fiscale, almeno stando a Marca e Cadena Ser.
Il fuoriclasse portoghese, che tornerà solo oggi ad allenarsi con i compagni dopo 37 giorni di vacanze, avrebbe chiarito che arrivò in Spagna con una società già creata nel Regno Unito quando giocava nelle fila del Manchester United, consigliata espressamente dal club inglese e dall'avvocato di esso Chris Farnell (società Tollin), ignorando che essa avesse sede in territorio offshore. Ricordiamo che è tale società oggetto dell'accusa per frode fiscale, in quanto sarebbe stata il veicolo per occultare i guadagni derivanti dallo sfruttamento dei diritti d'immagine.


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2017)

ma è ovvio. Figurateci se può venire in Italia CR7. Se va via solo la Premier è un campionato per lui


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2017)

depistaggio.


----------



## gabuz (5 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> "_Non ho mai avuto alcun problema in Inghilterra, per questo mi piacerebbe tornare_", sarebbero queste le parole pronunciate da Cristiano Ronaldo, fra le altre, nella sua deposizione avanti al Giudice per l'accusa di frode fiscale, almeno stando a Marca e Cadena Ser.
> Il fuoriclasse portoghese, che tornerà solo oggi ad allenarsi con i compagni dopo 37 giorni di vacanze, avrebbe chiarito che arrivò in Spagna con una società già creata nel Regno Unito quando giocava nelle fila del Manchester United, consigliata espressamente dal club inglese e dall'avvocato di esso Chris Farnell (società Tollin), ignorando che essa avesse sede in territorio offshore. Ricordiamo che è tale società oggetto dell'accusa per frode fiscale, in quanto sarebbe stata il veicolo per occultare i guadagni derivanti dallo sfruttamento dei diritti d'immagine.



In Inghilterra per giocare dove?
Di certo non nello United con Mourinho


----------



## Konrad (5 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra per giocare dove?
> Di certo non nello United con Mourinho



E nemmeno nel Chelsea di Conte. Escludendo anche City e Arsenal...che rimane?

Il MILAN..

P.S: Comunque durante un'udienza stava semplicemente rispondendo in merito alla società inglese creata prima del suo trasferimento in Spagna. E sosteneva che lì non gli hanno mai creato problemi per tale società...per questo potrebbe tornarci. E figurati se gliene creeremo qui in Italia.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Agosto 2017)

L'unico cedibile dei tre della BBC è Bale.
Questo secondo la stampa spagnola e questa sarebbe anche la volontà di Zidane per far spazio a Mbappé.
Quindi io credo che CR7 per quest'anno starà sicuramente ancora al Real Madrid.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra per giocare dove?
> Di certo non nello United con Mourinho



E la numero 7 a chi la danno?


----------



## gabuz (5 Agosto 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E la numero 7 a chi la danno?



Nel calcio abbiamo visto di tutto, dai "mai alla Juve" e "mail al Milan" puntualmente smentiti.

Però Mourinho l'ha più volte attaccato pubblicamente, dichiarando che allenò "Ronaldo, non Cristiano, quello vero" fino alla gestione degli ultimi minuti della finale Europea con la Francia.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Nel calcio abbiamo visto di tutto, dai "mai alla Juve" e "mail al Milan" puntualmente smentiti.
> 
> Però Mourinho l'ha più volte attaccato pubblicamente, dichiarando che allenò "Ronaldo, non Cristiano, quello vero" fino alla gestione degli ultimi minuti della finale Europea con la Francia.



Mou e Ronaldo non si posso vedere, basta ricordare le parole del giocatore a favore di Ancelotti dopo il cambio di panchina a Madrid. Tra quelli che volevano fare fuori l'ex dell'Inter c'era sicuramente lui


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2017)

Lo prendiamo il prossimo anno con Donnarumma e soldi


----------

